# HELP! Pup and toddler



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to say she's a normal golden puppy and looks at your daughter as a littermate and is trying to play with her. Golden puppies are little monsters and you haven't even gotten to the 10-15 week point yet when they are all shark teeth. 

Keep your daughter and the puppy seperate. As your daughter isn't even 2 yet, I wouldn't even let the puppy get close without a hand on the collar as you teach her to gently greet a baby. 

And it is up to you to constantly monitor all interaction between your baby and the puppy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I agree with what Megora said. When you can't watch the puppy and your daughter every section, put the pup in a crate as she is just acting like a normal puppy.


----------



## flossee (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks guys... i never EVER leave them alone, mainly because i always have to keep an eye on my daughter anyway so its normal for me. I am probably being overly cautious, i just feel bad for my daughter cos she is so so gentle with her and so easily upset. i cant wait for a few years down the line i know they will be best friends


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Flossee, Rosie is but a baby herself, so she is interacting the only way she knows how, by jumping, lunging, putting teeth on your daughter. A toddler, whether on the autistic spectrum or not, and a puppy are only a good combination when an adult monitors all interaction between the two. I would either tether the puppy to your waist (via two leads together) whenever your daughter is within striking distance or purchase a crate in which to put the puppy for time to herself when she's too hyper. I have a grandson on the autistic spectrum, so I know how difficult it can be to make a little one understand appropriate behavior. It can be just as hard to make puppy understand; it takes consistency, repetition, more repetition, and the ability to tire her out so she can be calm around your daughter. As Rosie becomes more mature, her ability to listen to you will increase. Please don't let Rosie and your little one ever be together without very close supervision; puppy teeth can catch little hands and faces in the blink of an eye. Good luck and congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

Our Georgia had a phase where she saw our 6 year old as her littermate. That was a very rough period. To be honest, the 6 year old acted like a littermate (kidding), and didn't make it any easier to train the dog to respect her as a human. But eventually both learned who is the dog, who is the humand and how to treat one another.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, you have a lot to manage.... my older son(Drew), who is now 18 years, has autism. When I had my first litter of pups, now about 9 ears ago, it was tricky. I ended up keeping 2 pups. The boy, my sweet Georgie, decided that my son, Drew, was his. Georgie, to this day, shakes when Drew fights with his brother or if there is conflict with Drew, Georgie gets upset. However, Georgie's sister always viewed Drew as a litter mate. She would pounce on him, lick his face non-stop, and steal his baseball cap. It is all about supervision.


----------

